# New Eldar Jetbikes and Shing Spears



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i hope this thread hasn't appeared b4 or is old but did anyone know that around at the end of the year eldar are gettin new bikes (i couldn't find any pics of the shing spears but apparantly they are gettin new model too) ..my bro was flicking around sites for new dark eldar and these eldar popped up....


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats a bad ass model. Its about time they were in dire need of a new model.


----------



## siamtiger (Jun 12, 2008)

Those pictures are actually quite old and around for some time. The guys over at warseer had them at the beginning of this years. No real conclusions when they will come, only some playing around with a new design schema.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

yer i thought they wern't recent


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

yeh this model looks the wind is ripping around him. The current ones look likes they are trotting on a horse. BTW is there a model for guardian jetbikes with shuri cannons attached.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

there will be but theres no pic :biggrin:


----------



## Pariah (Jul 3, 2008)

weasly said:


> yeh this model looks the wind is ripping around him. The current ones look likes they are trotting on a horse. BTW is there a model for guardian jetbikes with shuri cannons attached.


You mean one that you can currently buy?


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i dont like it, looks like he's humping the damn thing....


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I certainly don't like it enough to replace all my existing jetbikes... try again GW!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

take off their pants and you have dark eldar.... Nothing overly impressive with it... Could be done a lot better but as it's a prototype it might have been changed already


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

What's the wheel in the top picture? looks orky - a battlewagon hopefully? does anyone know?


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I actually like it alot more than the current model (It has more plastic per £ for starters!) I hope this is the update. Perhaps a little too dark-eldar, but...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

It's pretty cool I guess.


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

I guess it will appear when the dark eldar are re-released, because it looks like it can be customized to fit for both eldar and dark eldar.

Well, the design sure looks more modern, but...something's wrong, can't say what.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the only difference i see from the current model is the riders pose its more dinamic.


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

the last I heard was that this is the new dkeldar jetbike, they just didn't have the rider sculpt done. so they put a reposed eldar rider on it.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I heard about this about a year and a bit ago, and was really hoping to see it when the eldar got re-done. UNfortunately that didn't happen and now i wonder if it will ever be released. Some proto-types just don't make the cut for one reason or another. Hope this isn't one of them because the eldar jetbikes NEED something doing about them


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i think its pretty cool actually. doesnt quite look like its totally finished though.

and yes, there is a model of a jetbike with a shruiken cannon for you to buy atm.

as for the wheel, im pretty sure thats a truck. those pics were taken at games day last year, which i attended and i dont remember seeing a battlewagon at all.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

The bike model is a proto-type and the design isnt finalised. I dont know when they will be releasing it but I wish they would hurry up as I'm not buying any Bikers until they do! The current model sucks compared to the rest of the models. I remember when they released it in 2nd ed and it wasent even good by those standards. The metal RT bike is a lot nicer, and with a bit of body swapping could maybe make it look a bit more up todate!



> as for the wheel, im pretty sure thats a truck. those pics were taken at games day last year, which i attended and i dont remember seeing a battlewagon at all.


Yeah it was defo the truck I remember, they had the prototype next of next to the bike.

I have a horribe suspicion that we wont see these until the next 'Dar dex. They were supposed to up grade bikes on the last one but ran out of budget. The Shining Spears are sooo desprate for some sexy models I could cry!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

just the change of rider from static is enough for me.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Riandro said:


> i dont like it, looks like he's humping the damn thing....


can you say: Crouch Rocket?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Give them a better helmet, something like the cyclists in the Tour du France use, and you have yourself a very nice kit. Add a few upgrade bits on the sprue, say icons for the jetbike carapace to make Autarch/Farseer/Warlock conversions and it'll be worth more than most other GW kits.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't wait for the new jetbikes. Now they won't look like there riding a Harley. The current ones just don't seem to fit the whole streamline theme that the rest of the army has. Can't wait to see what the Spears look like.:grin:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

They look cool, maybe a little wrong but so do the Dark Eldar's too!!! They need to have pony tails coming off the helms like before!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like them in some ways but overall I have to agree that I will not be changing my models over for them. I do like the longer look of the bike as a whole.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This prototype has been kicking around for ages, Jes goodwin has designed several new models for the eldar range and has been heavily involved with the dark eldar redesign.
From what has been kicking around in various rumour thread over the web the dark eldar will be alot more similar in design with the craftworld models to give a more uniformed theme ,they are after all the same race.

The Orks will get a battle wagon early 2009 ,along with plastic Nobs,new plastic scotchas plus some other goodies.


----------

